# New Scenery and Hobby Items for x-mas!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I found these while snooping about online:

New Scenery peices of Dreadstone Blight and Witchfate Tor









Dreadstone Blight apparently comes in at the £20 mark in the UK. The Witchfate Tor is £50... but its multiple levels with detailed inside floors.. and its base is 7 inch accross, so its much taller then a bastion.

And some new hobby peices, including the Monster Case, and the new paint station and cutting mat:










The paint station is now up for advanced order on the main website. The monster case will apparently be £50, but will only fit at most the one stompa. Its two layers of pick and pluck tank foam with the coragated foam in the top and bottom of the case.

The pictures come from the instore leaflets that GW produces around now for x-mas shopping items.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

That scenery look great. Some rep has been sent your way for this find.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thanks  just like to say to please note that the prces shown are in Austrailian Dollars, and that GW items are ridiculously expensive over there, so don't take them as too much of a guide for how much they'll cost where you are.

The paint station for instance is $55 AUD, which is £34 GBP. The current paint station, which isn't listed anymore on the site, was £20.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Circular tower, thats a bit out of the comfort zone for GW, particularly when you consider everything in warhammer is on a square base, very nice anyway, obviously related as they both have the same base element . Loving that monster case, can see a few of those getting sold. Paint station on the other hand ,cant see the point, never going to paint on my knees and if i had desk space to put the station down? then i dont need the paint station!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah look at that AUS and NZ prices, see how much we have to pay *shakes head*

Grish


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sorry you get stuck with them Grish 


I agree about the paint station Bits, though, i'm guessing its nice to have stuff organised, and so your not going to knock your paints over. The proper recess's for pots look like they might be useful against the woe of many a figure painter... 'Cat Strike'.

As for the monster case, I'll probably get one.. looks like you might be able to cram two stompers in given its depth, which means it'd be awesome for an Ogre army, or big models like baneblades.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG look at that sexy tower *jizz*
looks really good shame about the AUS prices but they have kangaroos so I guess this balances it out


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Paint station on the other hand ,cant see the point, never going to paint on my knees and if i had desk space to put the station down?





GrizBe said:


> ...i'm guessing its nice to have stuff organised, and so your not going to knock your paints over. The proper recess's for pots look like they might be useful against the woe of many a figure painter... 'Cat Strike'.


The recesses look too shallow to protect against being knocked over. Also, it is all on one level , so it does not help with the pot you are looking for hiding behind others problem.

I miss the big paint carousels; I am still kicking myself for not getting one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am going to get the old paint station if I can find one, othervise I wont get one, as I am in no huge need for one...


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The Monster Figure case looks handy for my future Baneblade


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

those monster cases are going to sell like kids on the black market. ( which is very well ) anyone who has a mech army is going to get one, including me. i can store my 4 rhinos, predator, land raider, and daemon prince in the same case. it will be great for my csm, no more broken defilers


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wish I had the exact dimensions of the monster case... given that it fits a Stompa, I'd think you could probably cram an entire mechanised army in it.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

The scenery is very nice, but I'm not sure about the painting station... I've got over 80 pots of paint  While a lot more expensive, the workstation combo from http://www.miniaturescenery.com will hold about 3 times more pots on 4 levels...

Phil


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its nice... but like 4 times the cost of the GW version after post and packing etc.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

It's definitely a lot more expensive! But for someone who has the dédication to buy 50+ paint colors, 10-12 different brushes, etc, it's worth to invest in a quality product... If one has only 20 paint pots it's my very personnal opinion that investing that 50-odd dollars in more paint, washes, mixing medium, etc!

Phil


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Me personally... I probably only use about 20-25 different colours... so I don't need something that big. Still, if i ever went serious I'd consider it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay, a bit more about the monster case i've found out.. apparently it'll cost £50 in the UK... and size-wise, sorry it'll only fit that one stompa at most. 

Its a double layer of pick and pluck 'tank foam' and the stompa is the most it'll fit.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

For people who live in the uk, consider this instead of the monster case, I got mine for £20 from Maplin, pulled out the eggshell foam on top, and it currently fits:

2 Fire Prisms
2 Falcons
4 Wave Serpents
Tape measure
2 Dice Cubes
1 Full infantry tray (lying on top where the eggshell used to be)

For those of you who measure things in "Space Marine" sizes, it fits 16+ Rhino chassis, plus the infantry tray on top. That number obviously goes down if you have sponsons/turrets. Alternatively it fits 4 Land Raiders with a lot of spare space.

I'm not sure if it would fit a Stompa, but it definitely fits anything smaller (as in, any other model in production that isn't FW). Again, this was £20 (as opposed to the £35 minimum GW are going to charge).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you aint gonna get a stompa in that


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The paint station is the perfect present for the hobbyist who has everything that is actually useful.

You always base your minis, so why not place your paint pots on an attractive base? :grin:

The rest looks smexy though, especially the scenery and the monster bucket....i mean case.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

a very nice find Grizbe, I tip my hat to you. The monster case looks nice, I need something to transport my BaneBlade in safety. And the scenery pieces do look rather good, espically the Dreadstone Blight. I can see my table being alot more interesting with things like that.
It's also nice to see Fantasy getting some terrain for a change, 40k has quite alot compared to Fantasy's offering.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Sethis said:


> For people who live in the uk, consider this instead of the monster case, I got mine for £20 from Maplin, pulled out the eggshell foam on top, and it currently fits...


That case sounds just what I am looking for for my IG tanks and airplanes (well airplane).

If it can handle 50 something troops too then that would be even better!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

@Sethis: Maplins hmmm? Never considered them... I'll have to nip down to my local as I've been looking for a cheap alternative case.


Ohh... some more on the towers.

Dreadstone Blight apparently comes in at the £20 mark in the UK. The Witchfate Tor is £50... but its multiple levels with detailed inside floors.. and its base is 7 inch accross, so its much taller then a bastion.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> @Sethis: Maplins hmmm? Never considered them... I'll have to nip down to my local as I've been looking for a cheap alternative case.


Maplin is a pretty good makeshift hobby shop, they do bitz boxes, needle files, dremels, sculpting tools, pin vices and other assorted useful crap.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Oh I grabbed my tools from them as they were much better and cheaper then the GW alternatives, just never thought of them for cases.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

A Cutting Mat that you put on your knees? HA HA HA HA HA...

How long before the TV adverts arrive?

"Have you been injured while painting a model?..."
(The camera slowly tracks out from a tight close up of a Paint Station with a Cutting Mat to reveal a thigh with a Scalpel sticking out of it...) 

HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Monster case is now up for pre-order on the website.... looks like it can fit more then you think.

4 Land Raider at once. 8 dragons at once. 2 baneblades at once...


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Think im going to have to get one.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

Now I'll be able to do the Watchtower mission with a Watchtower I would actually care to capture and hold!


----------

